# 2008 Sandy Point Spring Fling planning thread



## sand flea

*When*: April 12, 2008. 10 AM until the fish stop biting.
*Where*: Sandy Point State Park in Annapolis, Md.
*Entry fee*: $3/vehicle, $4 for out of state

You must have a valid Maryland or Virginia saltwater license to fish. Circle hooks are mandatory (5/0-8/0 are the average size) and everyone will get along better if you bring gear heavy enough to throw 6 ounces or more, particularly if you plan to fish near the point. Four or five will usually hold if you're down near the Christmas tree.

As for the other stuff (food, Tunafish's bloodworm orders, etc.), feel free to make posts here to get it figured out.

*Attendees**
1obxnut
Andre
Blue Heron
BubbaBlue
Catman32
Crawfish
cocoflea
dirtyhandslopez
EDMboarder
fish bucket
fishhead
GhostCrab (+ son)
GtoDave
Hannibal 
Hat80
henryenr (+ father-in-law)
iceman1
jcreamer (+wife)
kmw21230
Lipyourown
nserch4drum
Orest
Openboat (+son and maybe wife & daughter)
papership (+ family)
Rocks&Reds (+ family)
Russelpup
Sandcrab
sand flea
SeaSalt
SINKER45
Sgt_Slough (+ son)
shelties1
Shooter
surfchunker
TunaFish


*(Please shoot me a PM if you plan to attend so we can get an updated list of attendees without cluttering the thread.)


----------



## TunaFish

*BW List:*

*Payments received:*
SurfChunker
OpenBoat
Eugene-Cho
Cocoflea
Bubba Blue
Surf cat
1OBXNut
Sheltiest1

*FYI:*
For those who have not sent in their payments and those who may need some BW's, I will have about 12 dozs available for first come first serve basis ($9.00 a doz). I'll post a detailed info on where to find me probably 2 days before the event. See you there!!!


----------



## henryenr

so how many do we know is going to this place? i'm bring my self and my father-in-law.. his birthday so he want to fish. tunafish- email me about getting 1 bag of bloodworm.. thanks


----------



## sand flea

henryenr said:


> so how many do we know is going to this place? i'm bring my self and my father-in-law.. his birthday so he want to fish. tunafish- email me about getting 1 bag of bloodworm.. thanks


I've been kind of lax about updating the list of attendees above, but people are PMing every few days to say they're coming. Gatherings like this usually average about 20 people before all is said and done.


----------



## Orest

*Food List For 2008 Spsp Fling*

** 

*We will need soda/water, ice, coolers, hot dogs and buns, hambuger and buns, chicken, potato salad, baked beans, saugage, paper towel, paper plates, plastic utensils, trash bags, ketchup, mustard, chopped onions, sliced onions.

Grills, charcoal , lighter fluid and grilling utensils.

Matches, aluminum foils to cover food, aluminum food trays to placed cooked food on.*

**

*Attendees*


Sand Flea

Andre

cocoflea

EDMboarder

fishhead

GhostCrab (& son)

henryenr (& father-in-law)

Lipyourown

Orest - I will bring matches, plates, chopped onions and some sliced, hot dogs & buns and baked beans. I have a 2 burned Colemen stove I will bring. I thinks I have some plastic utensils.

SeaSalt

Sgt_Slough (& son)

shelties1

surfchunker

**********************************

*Please reply to this thread with what you can bring.*


----------



## papership

I will come with my family and dum_as_rock
I'll bring korean spicy chicken


----------



## Andre

Hey Orest 
You can put me down for the plastic utensils, plates, and trash bags too


----------



## Kwesi W.

put me down for hotdogs and buns..


----------



## cocoflea

I'll will bring soft drinks and some not so soft drinks


----------



## TunaFish

I'll bring the charcoals!!!


----------



## 1obxnut

I'll bring the ketchup/mustard/relish..

Anyone want me to bring diced/minced onions?


----------



## jcreamer

Wife and I will definitely be there. We will bring a *couple of small gas grills and a gas camp* stove. I will be bringing a *12 cup coffee maker* as I will probably need it. 
I will bring *cream, sugar, water, filters, cups for the coffee.*
I will also bring *cups,paper plate, plastic forks, spoons, knives.*


----------



## cocoflea

I don't know how many grills are needed, but I also have a portable gas grill that I can bring


----------



## Orest

*To all, I will update the FOOD LISt*

this afternoon/evening.

Thanks for all your contributions so far.


----------



## SeaSalt

Orest said:


> this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Thanks for all your contributions so far.


thanks for putting the food list together. I will bring some refreshments!


----------



## Lipyourown

I'll bring water, ice, charcoal and some sort of meat.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Bucket of fried chickin'...

.


----------



## Russelpup

I'll bring macaroni and potato salads. Looking forward to meeting and fishing with you all.


----------



## bloodworm

I can bring some big coolers for the drinks


----------



## Orest

Food List For 2008 Spsp Fling 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*** UPDATED MARCH 18, 2008 8:33 PM*

We will need soda/water, ice, coolers, hot dogs and buns, hambuger and buns, chicken, potato salad, baked beans, saugage, paper towel, paper plates, plastic utensils, trash bags, ketchup, mustard, chopped onions, sliced onions.

Grills, charcoal , lighter fluid and grilling utensils.

Matches, aluminum foils to cover food, aluminum food trays to placed cooked food on.

**

Attendees


Sand Flea

Andre - plastice utensils, plates and trash bags

cocoflea - soft drinks & the hard stuff; maybe portable gas grill

EDMboarder

fishhead - charcoal & special chili featuring grilled steak and garden fresh habaneros

GhostCrab (& son)

henryenr (& father-in-law)

Orest - I will bring matches, plates, chopped onions and some sliced, hot dogs & buns and baked beans. I have a 2 burned Colemen stove I will bring. I thinks I have some plastic utensils.

SeaSalt - refreshments

Sgt_Slough (& son)

shelties1

surfchunker homemade sweet & hot salsa & vension barbque

papership & Family & dum_as_rock - korean spicy chicken

kmw21230 - hotdogs & buns

tunafish - charcoals

1obxnut - ketchup/mustard/relish

jcreamer & wife - couple of small gas grills & gas camp stove, coffee maker, sugar, cream water, filters & cups for coffee; drinking cups paper plates plastic utensils

bubba blue - bucket of fried chicken

Lipyourown - I'll bring water, ice, charcoal and some sort of meat. 

russelpup - macaroni & potato salads. 

crappiekid - pasta salad



*WE COULD STILL USE SOME CHICKEN TO GRILL, LIGHTER FLUID, ALUMINUM FOIL TO COVER COOKED FOOD, ALUMINUM FOOD TRAYS*
**********************************

Please reply to this thread with what you can bring.
__________________
Orest


----------



## SeaSalt

I'll bring some trays...


----------



## Orest

*Thanks to all that have replied the FOOD LIST*

Looks like we are going to have a great time.

Looks like we are going to have very large turn out.



*Question for those that have fished SPSP this year already; are the picnic tables out? And are the restrooms open? *


----------



## SeaSalt

Orest said:


> *Question for those that have fished SPSP this year already; are the picnic tables out? And are the restrooms open? *


yes and yes, but I would suggest people bring their own folding chairs...


----------



## Orest

*I agree bring your own chair*

I was more worried about where to setup everything.

Thanks SS.


----------



## HuskyMD

Tables are out, not sure about restrooms


----------



## sand flea

As of 3/23/08, the restrooms were still closed and the freshwater wash stations were caulked up. Nothing like taking a whiz into the cauldron of death that is a Port-a-pot untouched for weeks. Blech.


----------



## mantriumph

Whats wrong with the Tree


----------



## mantriumph

or a bucket under a shower ring


----------



## Orest

*I can bring 2 - 5 gallons containers of fresh water to*

wash hands. It will be cold water. Maybe someone can bring some Lysol or Clorox Bathroom cleaner for the seats in the port-a-potties.


----------



## Shooter

Is this where I post up and say Catman32 and myself should be making our grand entrance 

As far as I know right now we should be showing up and will try and bring something besides my good looks :--|


----------



## Kwesi W.

will you be the one with the big black Pirate flag, and Red Crocs (shoes).. LOL Why do I still remember that? LOL




Shooter said:


> Is this where I post up and say Catman32 and myself should be making our grand entrance
> 
> As far as I know right now we should be showing up and will try and bring something besides my good looks :--|


----------



## CrawFish

Shooter said:


> Is this where I post up and say Catman32 and myself should be making our grand entrance
> 
> As far as I know right now we should be showing up and will try and bring something besides my good looks :--|


You could bring your wife's famous pumking cake. I'll bring the coffee.


----------



## sand flea

Shooter said:


> Is this where I post up and say Catman32 and myself should be making our grand entrance
> 
> As far as I know right now we should be showing up and will try and bring something besides my good looks :--|


Oh Lord...there goes the neighborhood. :beer:

You know there are wild ponies at Sandy Point, right?


----------



## Shooter

1. They are *GREEN* crocks 

2. Teo, I will have to hide it so you and me will atleast get a bite 

3. Wild Ponies?  Dem 4 legged rats again? Is mace and a stun gun allowed?


----------



## Hannibal

Myself and my buddy GtoDave will be there. Well, 90% certain that we will be there (which means we will baring any unforeseens). 

I will post up what I will bring as we get closer - I can just fill in the gaps with whatever stuff we still need.


----------



## Hannibal

Also, will anyone be bringing their yak? I thought about doing it but didn't know if I'd be the lone person out on the water. I thought about bringing it anyhow incase anyone else wanted to give it a shot (it is fun).


----------



## shelties1

Sorry for responding late, I will bring some big bags of chips.


----------



## Hannibal

Convinced my wife to make a few (probably 3) cheese cake pies. So, put that on the potluck list for me.

(Unless there are objections).


----------



## AL_N_VB

Shooter said:


> 3. Wild Ponies?  Dem 4 legged rats again? Is mace and a stun gun allowed?



Tell us the parking cone's story...


----------



## Shooter

Nserch4Drum said:


> Tell us the parking cone's story...


If you make it to the Spring Fling I will try and find the pics again and they tell the whole story


----------



## AL_N_VB

Shooter said:


> If you make it to the Spring Fling I will try and find the pics again and they tell the whole story


can I hitcha ride....ya know how much I tend to be on the wild side...


I'll show them ponies a trick or two....


BTW.....beware the ponies......was about a few seasons back...during the black drum run @ Assategue....had the evil nachos and the grilled skate the nite before and stomach was not feeling so swell, so I hit the dunes in the early am w/ the TP.....


Lets jus say I screamed lika a lil girl when a lil horsey snuck up on me....think I woke Hat80 an the misses up ....horses, TP and an a bad hang over don't mix!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

crawfish, I don't see your name on the list,why not is it because the MRS. won't let you go or she doesn't trust you. I was asked earlier this week if I was coming and if so to bring my famous Jumbalaya I said no but that can change if you show up how about that...deal. I'll even write a permission slip for you....lol::--|


----------



## ReelinRod

I'll bring chicken, Italian sweet sausage for the grills and 80lbs of ice.


----------



## ReelinRod

I'm a transplant from South Jersey. 

Met a nice girl from Mayfair and didn't resist the move over to PEYAAY  

Have happily and calmly lived in Mayfair since '84.  :fishing:

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread . . . .


----------



## Shooter

Dates?? Thats why NS4D is comming along 

I am busy pouring lead


----------



## Orest

*I will update the food list in a couple of*

days.

Between fishing and work I been busy.


----------



## Mark G

Is ther an official kick off time for this event?

Also if anything else is needed (food, or supply wise) let me know.


----------



## Orest

*Some where I think it was mentioned 10:00 am*

Some are getting there early to fish and help set up.

I will post what is still needed when I update the list.


----------



## Hannibal

What time can we be there? IE - when are you allowed on the beach to chuck bait?

Also - is beer allowed?


----------



## Orest

*Park is open 24 hours for fishing*

you must be actively fishing.

There is an automatic gate with a toll booth. $3. for in state, $4. out of state. Toll both only takes quarters, $1. and $5. bills.

Beer is not allowed on the beach. Fine in the picnic area. And where we are having the Fling not that far apart, less than 75 yards.


----------



## 1obxnut

Beer or any alcoholic beverage is prohibited in all MD state parks. It is a $55 fine and they will dump your beer/liqour in front of you if you want to stay; if not, you will be asked to leave the park with beer/liquor and the $55 ticket. 

Not to mention if you were drinking..they'll follow you, radio MD state trooper, and the'll get you with DUI. I've seen it happen at PLO.

Heck, I've seen the troopers get speeders leaving PLO. 

Just watch yourself....


----------



## Orest

*To All*

I just called SPSP and confirmed *you can *drink alcohol in the picnic area, just not on the beach.


But like 1obxnut stated be careful leaving the park and make sure you eat plenty of food.


----------



## 1obxnut

Beer is allowed? I stand corrected.

man..I gotta talk to that Jeff Corwin lookin' dude (DNR officer) at PLO..HE told us (me and other buddies, after he wrote one of them a ticket) that they did away with alcoholic beverages in state parks because some peeps were "misbehaving" themselves.


----------



## sand flea

I just realized I have three P&S shirts left over from Wilber's annual _Bash at the Beach_--two XXLs and on XL. How about biggest fish and longest fish gets them?


----------



## Andre

[QUOTE just realized I have three P&S shirts left over from Wilber's annual Bash at the Beach--two XXLs and on XL. How about biggest fish and longest fish gets them?][/QUOTE]

That sounds like a good game plan


----------



## Orest

*Shaggy just mention we may not want to hang this Ladies*

by their month; they need to treat just right.

See KMW - thread about biggest fish pool.

Measure, quick pic and release.


----------



## Orest

Food List For 2008 Spsp Fling 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

** UPDATED APRIL 04, 2008 8:33 PM

We will need soda/water, coolers, potato salad, paper towel, ketchup, mustard, chopped onions, sliced onions.

Grills, charcoal , lighter fluid and grilling utensils.

Matches.

**

Attendees


Sand Flea

Andre - plastic utensils, plates and trash bags

cocoflea - soft drinks & the hard stuff; maybe portable gas grill

EDMboarder

fishhead - charcoal & special chili featuring grilled steak and garden fresh habaneros

GhostCrab (& son)

henryenr (& father-in-law)

Orest - I will bring matches, plates, chopped onions and some sliced, hot dogs & buns and baked beans. I have a 2 burned Colemen stove I will bring. I thinks I have some plastic utensils.

Philly jack - Burgers & buns 3 rolls of foils, 6 aluminum trays

SeaSalt - refreshments, aluminum trays

Sgt_Slough (& son) - 80lbs of ice, chicken & Italian sweet sausage

shelties1

surfchunker - homemade sweet & hot salsa & vension barbque

papership & Family & dum_as_rock - korean spicy chicken

kmw21230 - hotdogs & buns

tunafish - charcoals

1obxnut - ketchup/mustard/relish

jcreamer & wife - couple of small gas grills & gas camp stove, coffee maker, sugar, cream water, filters & cups for coffee; drinking cups paper plates plastic utensils

bubba blue - 

Lipyourown - I'll bring water, ice, charcoal and some sort of meat. 

russelpup - macaroni & potato salads. 

crappiekid - pasta salad

Teo - will bring something

Hannibal - 3 cheese cake pies

WE COULD STILL USE SOME LIGHTER FLUID.

**********************************

Please reply to this thread with what you can bring


----------



## Orest

*Who is still coming to Spring Fling*

I would like to know if you are not coming for what ever reason. I will need to get your contribution covered by someone else.


----------



## Orest

*I got an email that SeaSalt*

will be attending.

Who can bring some additional refreshment and serving trays?


----------



## Sandcrab

*I'll be there...*

Orest,

Sign me up. What would you like me to bring?

Sandcrab


----------



## Orest

*Hey Ron,*

Hope all is well with you.

Can you bring some chicken??


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

you all call yourself marylanders and no ones bringing crab cakes


----------



## Kwesi W.

Crabs are getting as rare a thr duck billed platapus. LOL $$$$$$$$$$$$$ 


I'm still in Orest..


----------



## Russelpup

Orest:

I will be there. If you still need lighter fluid, I can bring some. Looking forward to the Fling!


----------



## Orest

*Yes. Please do bring some*

lighter fluid.


Thank You.


----------



## justinfisch01

I am really thinking about coming since I just found out that it isthe wife's weekend to work. I know it is all about getting out there and meeting fellow P&S'ers but I still want to to fish but after looking at the list it is looking like there isn't going to be very much room at all. What is everyone thinkin about fishing room?


----------



## ReelinRod

justinfisch01 said:


> I still want to to fish but after looking at the list it is looking like there isn't going to be very much room at all. What is everyone thinkin about fishing room?


If you can cast reasonably straight there's plenty of room :fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## Shooter

Come on now Sarg I know you have seen some of these guys cast,, there aint enough ocean front


----------



## Sandcrab

*Cooked or uncooked?*



Orest said:


> Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Can you bring some chicken??


Sandcrab


----------



## bloodworm

Hey Orest Can I help you with any stuff to bring


----------



## Orest

*What ever you prefer*



> Cooked or uncooked?



We will be cooking some foods. It might be nice to have some already cooked/fried.


----------



## Orest

*Bloodworm*

And Thanks.


----------



## shelties1

Orest said:


> Food List For 2008 Spsp Fling
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ** UPDATED APRIL 04, 2008 8:33 PM
> 
> We will need soda/water, coolers, potato salad, paper towel, ketchup, mustard, chopped onions, sliced onions.
> 
> 
> 
> **********************************
> 
> Please reply to this thread with what you can bring



shelties1 - I am bringing chips, and probably some cookies or some other sweets. Also if I remember to buy it, I'll grab some lighter fluid, but hopefully others have volunteered as well in case I forget!


----------



## iceman1

new to the board but would love to some and meet all these anglers and fisher man.
just let no know what you want me to bring.
new to saltwater fishing would love to watch some real anglers,setup rigs and other stuff.
and one good think if i cast at twelve o'clock it goes to twelve o'clock lol


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Anyone into home made jalpeno poppers? Umm, cheese and hot things. Y'know, being Mexican n' all, i've got to represent. Looks like I'm in, I've been told to get out for the weekend so Charlotte can study. Anywhere there to park up if you get there Fri. night?


----------



## Openboat

*Thanks Orest.*

Thanks Orest.

I’ll bring 
cs water
cs soda (diet)
3 r paper towels

Have lost the family to a school fair/fundraiser, but they still gave me the AM to play.


----------



## fish bucket

i know i posted that i was attending but now i don't see my name.
anywho,i'll be there.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Can I bring a case of burgers and my appetite?


----------



## Orest

*Al sure bring the burgers and some buns*

Going to miss your monkey chicken....


----------



## Orest

*Fish bucket*



fish bucket said:


> i know i posted that i was attending but now i don't see my name.
> anywho,i'll be there.


Don't know what happen to your post. 

Can you bring some potato salad???


----------



## Orest

*Iceman1*



iceman1 said:


> new to the board but would love to some and meet all these anglers and fisher man.
> just let no know what you want me to bring.
> new to saltwater fishing would love to watch some real anglers,setup rigs and other stuff.
> and one good think if i cast at twelve o'clock it goes to twelve o'clock lol


Your more than Welcome to come.

Can you bring some mild to hot sausages and buns for them?


----------



## Orest

*I will update the list tonight.*

Hope the weather forecast improves.


----------



## bryanorosz

I can't make the fling, so who's gonna be taking my place to snap some pictures?!?!?! 

campNfish
:fishing:


----------



## fish bucket

my wife makes a wicked good sub salad so i'll bring that unless you want potato salad.
let me know which.
kurt


----------



## Orest

*UPDATED -- Food List For 2008 Spsp Fling*

Food List For 2008 Spsp Fling 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*** UPDATED APRIL 07, 2008 9:00 PM

Thanks for everyones contributions to the 2008 SPSP SPRING FLING.*

********************************************************************************************

*Attendees*


*Sand Flea* – Peanut Butter Cookies

*Hat80* - 

*Blue Heron* – 

*Rocks&reds & family* - 


*Andre *- plastic utensils, plates and trash bags

*cocoflea* - soft drinks & the hard stuff; maybe portable gas grill

*EDMboarder*

*fishhead* - charcoal & special chili featuring grilled steak and garden fresh habaneros

*GhostCrab (& son)*

*henryenr (& father-in-law)*

*Orest* - I will bring matches, plates, chopped onions and some sliced, hot dogs & buns and baked beans. I have a 2 burned Colemen stove I will bring. I think I have some plastic utensils.

*Philly jack* - Burgers & buns 3 rolls of foils, 6 aluminum trays

*Sgt_Slough (& son)* - 80lbs of ice, chicken & Italian sweet sausage

*shelties1* – Big bags of chips & some cookies

*surfchunker* - homemade sweet & hot salsa & venison barbeque

*papership & Family & dum_as_rock* - Korean spicy chicken

*kmw21230* - hot dogs & buns

*tunafish *- charcoals

*1obxnut* - ketchup/mustard/relish and diced/minced onions

*jcreamer & wife *- couple of small gas grills & gas camp stove, coffee maker, sugar, cream water, filters & cups for coffee; drinking cups paper plates plastic utensils

*Lipyourown* - I'll bring water, ice, charcoal and some sort of meat. 

*russelpup *- macaroni & potato salads & lighter fluid. 

*crappiekid *- pasta salad

*Teo* - will bring something

*Hannibal & GTODave* - 3 cheese cake pies

*Bloodworm *– big coolers for drinks

*Shooter and Catman32* – Will their good looks and bring something ?? 

*Nserch4drum* – case of burger and buns 

*Surf Cat* – let him know what to bring

*Sandcrab* - chicken

*Iceman1 *– mild to hot sausage and buns

*Dirtyhandslopez *– jalapeño poppers

*Openboat *– case of water and diet soda & 3 rolls of paper towel

*Fish bucket *– wife's special sub salad


WE COULD STILL USE SOME GRILLING UTENSILS.

**********************************

Please reply to this thread with what you can bring


----------



## CrawFish

Look like there'll be plenty of food... I'll just bring my empty tummy.


----------



## cocoflea

I just want to remind everyone that the theme is to make friends have fun and try to catch fish I hope no matter who is there that is what happens


----------



## sand flea

Good gawd there's a lot of people coming  Just looked back at the list, plus some more PMs coming in...

*fingers crossed for good weather*


----------



## henryenr

*how early is everyone coming?*

i leave in frederick, its a long drive... i'll bring my grilling util.. and what ever i can put on my car.. 

where is everyone going to be.. and TunaFish, don't forget to keep 1 bag of bloody worm for me.. hehehehe.. 

also, is everyone still up for "Largest Fish Caught?" 10$ per line? if so, who is organizing it? let me know so i can bring some stuff for the poll.. 

lets have fun :fishing: and see  people and :beer: some and opcorn: some


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Weather*

Temps shold reach 66 degrees,,  But it supposed to rain.. :redface:


----------



## jcreamer

henryenr said:


> i leave in frederick, its a long drive... i'll bring my grilling util.. and what ever i can put on my car..
> 
> where is everyone going to be.. and TunaFish, don't forget to keep 1 bag of bloody worm for me.. hehehehe..
> 
> also, is everyone still up for "Largest Fish Caught?" 10$ per line? if so, who is organizing it? let me know so i can bring some stuff for the poll..
> 
> lets have fun :fishing: and see  people and :beer: some and opcorn: some


I am up for that You young guys have to look out for us old guys and leave some of the big ones for us. If I borrow the neighbor's wheel chair can I get an advantage


----------



## Orest

*Crawfish can you please*

bring some extra charcoal?


----------



## Orest

Great.


> i'll bring my grilling util..


Will setup by the picnic table by the small craft launch parking lot.


> where is everyone going to be..


KMW is dealing with the pool


> also, is everyone still up for "Largest Fish Caught?" 10$ per line? if so, who is organizing it? let me know so i can bring some stuff for the poll..





henryenr said:


> i leave in frederick, its a long drive... i'll bring my grilling util.. and what ever i can put on my car..
> 
> where is everyone going to be.. and TunaFish, don't forget to keep 1 bag of bloody worm for me.. hehehehe..
> 
> also, is everyone still up for "Largest Fish Caught?" 10$ per line? if so, who is organizing it? let me know so i can bring some stuff for the poll..
> 
> lets have fun :fishing: and see  people and :beer: some and opcorn: some


----------



## Mark G

Orest said:


> bring some extra charcoal?


I'll bring some as well- also extra lighter fluid.


----------



## Orest

*Surf Cat*

Thank you for the offer; am sure we will need it.

A little extra won't hurt.


Thanks again.


----------



## jcreamer

I will also bring some grilling utensils.
Matt
I am looking forward to seeing you again.
I was looking at some old pics from the last time (when I pulled in the barnacle covered fishing rod). Still wish that I kept it.

Off subject and I apologize.


----------



## ZackUSAF82

Good news is according to weather.com, the chance for rain is now down to 40% for you guys. Hopefully it'll be out of the way early and you guys catch some big cows...looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## jcreamer

ZackUSAF82 said:


> Good news is according to weather.com, the chance for rain is now down to 40% for you guys. Hopefully it'll be out of the way early and you guys catch some big cows...looking forward to seeing pics.


You should come down.


----------



## ZackUSAF82

I would but I don't have the tackle needed for this kind of fishing unfortunately and if I spend anymore money on fishing this year (I bought a 12 ft jon boat/trailer in March) my wife will kill me. I'll probably take the boat out and go try to catch some crappie this weekend. I know, you'll be catching 35-40+ inch rocks while I'm targeting 12" slabs....craziness.


----------



## jcreamer

ZackUSAF82 said:


> I would but I don't have the tackle needed for this kind of fishing unfortunately and if I spend anymore money on fishing this year (I bought a 12 ft jon boat/trailer in March) my wife will kill me. I'll probably take the boat out and go try to catch some crappie this weekend. I know, you'll be catching 35-40+ inch rocks while I'm targeting 12" slabs....craziness.


If you want to try it drop by I will have plenty of gear and you are welcome to try it. It is all in fun and meeting the people.


----------



## Blue Heron

Hi Orest,

I was thinking of bringing a bucket of chicken that could be eaten before everyting is cooked. If you would prefer something else that is simple please let me know.

Thanks for organizing the vittles!

Blue Heron


----------



## Orest

*BH that would be great*

Thanks.


----------



## Orest

*Reminder To All*

*CocaFlea stated.*



> *I just want to remind everyone that the theme is to make friends have fun and try to catch fish I hope no matter who is there that is what happens.*




Since this event was started last year; alot has happen here on P&S, some folks banned and some folks just pissed off.

Some of these folks will be attending the SPSP Fling.

So I hope everyone can get along.


----------



## jcreamer

Orest said:


> *CocaFlea stated.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this event was started last year; alot has happen here on P&S, some folks banned and some folks just pissed off.
> 
> Some of these folks will be attending the SPSP Fling.
> 
> So I hope everyone can get along.


Lets just start with the frame of mind that we are going to enjoy the day and people around us and I will catch the biggest fish.


----------



## Orest

*John I agree with first 2 statements*

but you catching the biggest fish. 

You will be fixing another cup of coffeee when your rod bends like no tomorrow and your not there to set the hook....


----------



## Orest

*Hey John you going*

to bring some of your poured frog tongue sinkers?

I like to check them out.


----------



## cocoflea

It's cocoflea not cocaflea


----------



## Orest

*Am so sorry.*

Never could spell or type.


----------



## cocoflea

That's OK just don't want people to call me that all day on Saturday


----------



## jcreamer

Orest said:


> to bring some of your poured frog tongue sinkers?
> 
> I like to check them out.


I'll be there but have been having trouble with the mold. From what I can figure itis operator head space and I will try again Friday night.

I owe Tuna several and want to get them done first.


----------



## BAYFISHER

*my APOLOGIES and RESPECT TO ALL IN THE SPRING FLING,BUT......*

I have an abcessed tooth to be extracted on saturday, and had no way out of it. I will not have the pleasure to be with you all in body, but can in spirit.
LEONARD


----------



## Shooter

Do we need anything like plates and eatn hardwear?? and I am also sweet talkn my wife into maken one of her world class goodies,, and don't take my word she is a good cook just a look at me and ya can tell.
PS: Teo, if she makes a pumkin cake I will try and save ya a slice but ya do have to remember catman and Al will be riding with me


----------



## Orest

*Bf*

Sorry to hear about the tooth. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Orest

*Shooter*

If youy got extra plates and eatn hardwear; some extra won't hurt.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Well, it looks like this weekend's clear for me, so I'll be there! I guess I'll be bringing my portable charcoal grill, the charcoal starter, and my big bag of Cowboy natural lump charcoal, along with some meat to grill.


----------



## Orest

*That's great AK*

See ya there.


----------



## jcreamer

AtlantaKing said:


> Well, it looks like this weekend's clear for me, so I'll be there! I guess I'll be bringing my portable charcoal grill, the charcoal starter, and my big bag of Cowboy natural lump charcoal, along with some meat to grill.


Did you say cowpies or cowboy lump charcoal.


----------



## AtlantaKing

jcreamer said:


> Did you say cowpies or cowboy lump charcoal.


Bro, cowpies for you, lump charcoal for everybody else.


----------



## jcreamer

AtlantaKing said:


> Bro, cowpies for you, lump charcoal for everybody else.


Actually I have some and it works great in my smoker.


----------



## jcreamer

Wife gets off work at 0700 and we are coming straitht out. Thisis the way she wants it. I will hve the truck set up so that she can sleep if she wants.


----------



## Orest

*Does anyone have any canopies*

Calling for some rain.....................


----------



## AtlantaKing

I've got an umbrella and a tarp  Isn't this what raingear is for?


----------



## 1obxnut

Sorry folks, but I'm not going to be able to make the fling..I will give my stuff to EugeneChoe to bring.

Not my intention to have it rhymed!!LOL


----------



## Orest

*I yet to see rain gear for a hamburger.....*



> I've got an umbrella and a tarp Isn't this what raingear is for?





A hotdog is a different story all it's own....


----------



## CrawFish

Shooter said:


> PS: Teo, if she makes a pumkin cake I will try and save ya a slice but ya do have to remember catman and Al will be riding with me


Just put those 2 on the leash as you would w/ your bulldogs.  God knows how they would behave around them Yankees. opcorn:


----------



## iceman1

will bring some sweet Italian sausages and bratwurst,and some mild and hot Chorizo sausages and enough buns for them plus hot mustard peppers and other condiments.


----------



## Shooter

iceman1 said:


> will bring some sweet Italian sausages and bratwurst,and some mild and hot Chorizo sausages and enough buns for them plus hot mustard peppers and other condiments.


"and other condiments" does that mean TUMS AND ROLAIDS??


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

crawfish, I didn't know you were coming, if you would of said something I would of made my Jumbalya just because you'll "EAT" anything that's put in front of your face(even road kill) my bad


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

Orest, you should have Hat bring his famous on the roof patatoe salad, some good eaten there


----------



## Orest

*Hey Larry,*

Oh ya who can forget "I left it on the roof top"; I think Giant's just ran out before Hat got there.


----------



## sand flea

Orest said:


> Calling for some rain.....................


Rain's not a problem...lightning, not so much.

Word to the wise: if you can get fresh herring, it'll be worth its weight in gold.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Gonna have some fresh spools of Suffix and an array of tackle to swap ( for bait ) or sell...for less or about $5.00....Ridin' with Shooter ain't cheap


----------



## Anthony

I would suggest getting some bunker from around your way. Could be the magic bait.


----------



## fish bucket

just informed i may have to work saturday.
any chance you'll be holding another?


----------



## Orest

*Not sure when & where ......*



fish bucket said:


> just informed i may have to work saturday.
> any chance you'll be holding another?


Maybe we could hold a swap meet in the fall @ SPSP???


----------



## Hannibal

Forecast has actually gotten better as the week has gone on. Was originally 70% rain for Sat, yesterday dropped to 60% and now it's at 40% with scattered T-storms in the AM followed by on and off rain. 

My experience says a little rough weather and water makes the stripers hungry. I will have waders and a windbreaker on - rain is no worry.


----------



## Hannibal

How are you all hauling gear? Between a couple rods, chair, tackle box, cooler, spikes, etc - I am thinking about utilizing my wheel barrow. Would that be a problem?


----------



## Mark G

Orest said:


> Maybe we could hold a swap meet in the fall @ SPSP???


Speaking of a swap meet- I am planning on thinning out my arsenal and will be bringing a few rods for sale or trade- I will also have the new line up of CTS rods and blanks available if anyone is interested in looking at/ trying out these or just looking for a good deal on a custom heaver look me up.


Mark


----------



## AL_N_VB

Surf Cat said:


> Speaking of a swap meet- I am planning on thinning out my arsenal and will be bringing a few rods for sale or trade- I will also have the new line up of CTS rods and blanks available if anyone is interested in looking at/ trying out these or just looking for a good deal on a custom heaver look me up.
> 
> 
> Mark


wonder if yall would be interested in a custom Nitro...maybe in a raffle?


----------



## Lipyourown

I'm bringing an assortment of stuff for sale or trade.


----------



## Orest

*Depends on where you get to park*



Hannibal said:


> How are you all hauling gear? Between a couple rods, chair, tackle box, cooler, spikes, etc - I am thinking about utilizing my wheel barrow. Would that be a problem?


the small lot is really close; the main lot, if you park in the upper corner by the rest rooms, is not too bad.

Wheel barrow will work.


----------



## jcreamer

Hannibal said:


> How are you all hauling gear? Between a couple rods, chair, tackle box, cooler, spikes, etc - I am thinking about utilizing my wheel barrow. Would that be a problem?


pier cart and small wagon


----------



## Hannibal

If pier cart and small wagon aren't an option (I dont have one), would I get an issue from the Park for using a wheel barrow? Same purpose obviously but may just look a bit odd. I just don't want to have an issue with it.


----------



## AtlantaKing

I doubt they'll take offense to your wheelbarrow. Just let me know when you're arriving so I can be sure to take pics/videos to post (or keep for future blackmail attempts ). I will have my cart with the Roleez wheels on it there tomorrow.


----------



## Hannibal

If I offer wheelbarrow rides - will that stave off any future blackmail attempts? Everyone loves a wheelbarrow ride ...... I will even swerve it back and forth!!


----------



## AtlantaKing

Ooh, fishing cart race! 

As for staving off future blackmail attempts, only time will tell


----------



## jcreamer

AtlantaKing said:


> I doubt they'll take offense to your wheelbarrow. Just let me know when you're arriving so I can be sure to take pics/videos to post (or keep for future blackmail attempts ). I will have my cart with the Roleez wheels on it there tomorrow.


Good i want to see those. I just might have to break down and get some.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Oh yeah, in case anyone's interested, I have 4 Carbontex/Lapped Stainless Steel drag upgrade kits for Abu 5500/6500 reels with me for the swap meet, plus assorted other odds and ends.


----------



## CrawFish

and I have 2 525mags.. if any one interested I'll bring out as well.


----------



## AL_N_VB

> Oh yeah, in case anyone's interested, I have 4 Carbontex/Lapped Stainless Steel drag upgrade kits for Abu 5500/6500 reels with me for the swap meet, plus assorted other odds and ends.





> and I have 2 525mags.. if any one interested I'll bring out as well



ho's....

since Shooter's Custom may be setting up shop...let's rally there and swap / sell gear or tackle?


----------



## henryenr

*Saturday, All Day Rain???*

what will happen tomorrow if it rain? is this still going to happen? when are we going to know if this is reschedule for another day..


----------



## Shooter

Gotta remember to lock my reel case knowing NS4Ds fingers will be around,,, I might even break out a couple of Avets and a Lami 1502


----------



## Shooter

henryenr said:


> what will happen tomorrow if it rain? is this still going to happen? when are we going to know if this is reschedule for another day..


It's called rain gear,,, the fish are already wet,, promise ya they don't mind


----------



## AL_N_VB

Shooter said:


> Gotta remember to lock my reel case knowing NS4Ds fingers will be around,,, I might even break out a couple of Avets and a Lami 1502



I promise I'll return em.....BTW...are your reels magged?


----------



## TitusV

Turns out I will be able to go. Hopefully I will get to meet a bunch of you for the first time. I'll be the guy with a fishin mate cart and waders.


----------



## AL_N_VB

TitusV said:


> Turns out I will be able to go. Hopefully I will get to meet a bunch of you for the first time. I'll be the guy with a fishin mate cart and waders.



we must be twins


----------



## surfchunker

*spinning heaver*

I might bring my spinning heaver along ....... for sale or trade .....

Daiwa Emcast Plus 6000 and an OM 12' Heaver with a Breakaway Cannon ... and a truck for sale


----------



## henryenr

Shooter said:


> It's called rain gear,,, the fish are already wet,, promise ya they don't mind


i'm not worry about me being wet... i was thinking about the foods


----------

